# Keeping your Traps



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

When you guys are out trapping how do you guys tie off your traps? do you chain them up, stake them down, use rope, or just let them be.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

water traps are either staked or drowning wires, land traps are staked or used with drags, snares are staked or tied off with wire...... but that's me.

NEVER use rope or leave them unsecured, you'll never find them again.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Yea, and don't ever use a wooden drag for a raccoon set. Securing is very animal/situation/trap dependent. It varies as 220 said. I do like heavy drags for raccoons or will wire off to a heavy root. ...Just make sure the next flood doesn't wash away your water sets.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You're right about floods NattyB, I was trapping beaver under the ice on a river one February in southern Iowa when a surprise warm snap with a heavy rain came in overnight. River went up over two feet, took out the ice and I lost 12 #4DLS Blake & Lamb traps.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Ouch! I'm sure you walked the river a bit...in search of.

Without lengthy hijack, what part of IA are you from? For me, hunted: Johnson, Washington, Louise Counties in SE, IA. Audubon County in Central/SWish, IA and Plymouth and Souix Counties in NE, IA. Got married in Johnson county.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

About how far do they usually get with a drag on them and which would be better to do then a drag or a stake?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NattyB,I was born in Anamosa, lived in north central (Grafton), moved to south central (Winterset) when I was 16. Lived there until I moved to Colorado when I was 33 and have been here every since (27 years). While I was in Iowa I hunted and fished Iowa's border to border and then some.

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

squirrelsniper said:


> About how far do they usually get with a drag on them and which would be better to do then a drag or a stake?


depends on the surrounding vegatation and what drags have to hang up on.........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I never used a drag until I moved out west. All the years I trapped in Iowa, I staked all land traps and did about a 50/50 staked or wire drowning wires for my water sets.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like using drags on yotes and bobcats, that way I can reuse the set. A yote can tear up a good set really quick. I like heavy drags tho, keeps you from having to track em a country mile. Bobcats I usually find hung up in the closest tree or bush. I tie my traps to my drags with #9 wire.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

On drags: I've had a dozen sturdy 3 prong drags for years, but never used them. Always staked, tied off or used weighted drag. I can appreciate leaving the set in tact...a big plus, but I've been of the mindset I don't feel like searching for a critter and trap. I do trap some bottom ground with plenty of brush. *Thumbs up or down on the three pronged drags? *(Mine have about a 4' cable extension which can be attached to the short chain S-hook.)

Thanks 220, Iowa is a great state as long as you find some cover...it's loaded with critters. Negotiations were successful. Post is released from hijackers!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

every set is different....in wisconsin the ground will get hard and the drag will have a hard time grabbing at some point...if you start with stakes or earth anchors then you dont have to worry about the traps walkin away......also keeps them away from people....


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a friend suggest using old truck rotors as a drag for raccoons. They would sure be plenty heavy enough, but I'm staking or tying off all my traps.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think I for one would want to carry anymore weight into the field than I have to.


----------



## Duke330Conibear (Jan 21, 2014)

I heard Tom Florin say on his DVD and I agree. You're never going to lose an animal by over staking.


----------

